# nimbochromis



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

not sure what it is,sold to me as livigstonii,
but i have doubts :-?




























sorry about the photos ,but they were quick shots :roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a venestus x livingstoni hybrid.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

im pretty sure thats an Nimbochromis Polystigma
*** got a 4" suspected male who is very greedy.
im pretty sure thats him


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> im pretty sure thats an Nimbochromis Polystigma
> I've got a 4" suspected male who is very greedy.
> im pretty sure thats him


His face looks a little too "clean" to be N. polystigma.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

i was thinking the lips look abit diffo.
but my polystigma is young so i have no experience with them =P
thats my educated guess gone XD


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

no way it's a polystigma...of that i'm sure


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Venustus hybrid


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Venustus hybrid is my opinion as well.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Venustus x poly IMO


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like a venestus x livingstoni hybrid.


 agree


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

its really nice!!!
although its a hybrid its a fish id be proud to own!
im not against hybrids if they look cool. im not really against anything im from azerbaijan


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, it's a good looking, nice sized fish, I had a polystigma at one time, and that can not be one, I'm with the others, it's most likely a hybrid, venustus x livingstonii cross.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks all for the replays.
i know its a beatifull fish,but i had plans to breed them.
i have two females so i know i have to take him back to
where it came from.
this fish was sold to a friend from a good reputeted discus
breeder. :-?


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

*saturnine* If you would ship I would take him so the person you plan on returning it to does not sell him as a venustus or livingstonii. I am addicted to Nimbochromis species and he would look awesome with my other male Nimbos :lol: I am soon to set up a 300 gallon indoor pond so he would have plenty of room to stretch his fins. I would not breed him.


----------



## SubMariner (Jun 4, 2008)

It's Definitely a Male Nimbochromis Venustus! :thumb:


----------

